
Has Bing Actually Built a Better Search Engine? - javery
http://www.seattle20.com/blog/Has-Bing-Actually-Built-a-Better-Search-Engine.aspx?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+Seattle20+(Seattle+2.0)
======
sajid
I reached the opposite conclusion, Google traffic probably results in fewer
page views because users find what they're looking for sooner. This would
imply that Google returns better targeted search results.

